# Vintage plug thing-a-ma-jig



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! old Christmas lights flasher.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

8V71 said:


> Wow! old Christmas lights flasher.


That was fast.
I thought about Christmas lights, but just as an overload, I didn't think about a flasher.

Thanks


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In high school I put one on the move projector. It would start stop start stop. High entertainment for the 70s.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ha ha ha yep christmas blinker 
Ive still got a couple in my shop still work too:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I still use 'em in conjunction with an A19 lamp and ammeter to verify 120v circuits.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've never seen one a flasher like that, but I learned the button-flasher trick on one of these forums. Ended up making an industrial version some years ago that would toggle a 1kW space-heater element.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

It called a "warp switch" this type of switch is used in the automotive industry today, these switches can be roughly timed. I am old enough to remember the switch that is pictured.


----------

